# aerospace 303



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

As title,,,

Just taken delivery and wanted to know the best way to apply this to bring a shine to my engine bay? looking to make the plastics and rubbers shine!

tia


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

give the engine bay a good wash, rinse, then liberally spray the 303 over everything, leave for about 4 - 6 hrs, then soak up any product remaining, no need to wipe down, leaves a great glossy finish...


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

cheers mate ,,,,

is it best to apply on a wet or dry engine bay ??


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my guide using 303 :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

deeman72 said:


> is it best to apply on a wet or dry engine bay ??


Apply to a dry engine bay :thumb:


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

doesnt need to be completely dry,,, i usually just make sure any pools of water are gone, then run the engine for a short while just to warm it all up a little first before spraying the 303... but as above for a great finish...


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice little vid on polished bliss' site , have a nose :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

303 is an excellent product pretty much all i use now for engine bays. As above for application, spray on and let it do it's magic.


----------



## Adamwebb (Oct 6, 2012)

How long does this 303 last for? Looks awsome stuff!!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Because it is a awesome product
It's like must have


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I've used something in the past on my engine plastics. Do I need to strip that off before using 303?


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

much difference between 303 and AG vinyl and rubber ?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

WhenIwake said:


> much difference between 303 and AG vinyl and rubber ?


I've used AG bumper care on the black plastics but not the V&B stuff, possibly the same stuff or achived the same effects. I've not tried my new bottle of 303 yet but got it due to the amount of hits it gets on here. :thumb:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

WhenIwake said:


> much difference between 303 and AG vinyl and rubber ?


AG gives a much better finish, and is significantly cheaper... especially if you buy the trade version Super Sheen. £30 for 5 litres and can be diluted 1:1 :thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

I swear by this stuff. It's the best


----------



## Jabus1990 (Dec 15, 2012)

So do you just lap spray on and leave or wipe off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Jabus1990 said:


> So do you just lap spray on and leave or wipe off?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a read of the posts as above...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

AS Finish also leave a great finish.


----------

